# Defeated by a hill?.



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all, 
I know you have a lot of different views on the 1.9 td engine BUT....what is/was your worst nightmare / most embarassing moment with this motor. Has anybody actually failed to negotiate a hill. I ask because I am still tempted to get a Dethleffs Globetrotter with the 1.9 td motor. (Mainly sensible replies please). Thanks tuk-tuk...that's not my real name :violent1:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

And I thought it was :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i drove mine up porlock hill somerset see here
chapter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've taken a 1.9 over the Alps some time ago. Not quick it has to be said - but we got there. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*1.9 TD*

I doubt if you would under normal circumstances encounter a hill you could not climb. We "did" the Alps about three times in our Polensa.
Exceeding slow but no hint of failure. Its just that every hairpin is first gear, maximum speed is about 5mph and by the time you get into second its back to first for the next bend. Hard work and I found embarrasing.

Steve


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Many years ago we regularly towed a largish caravan over and around all the Alpine passes. The towing car was a petrol 70ishBHP with never a problem.
My 100BHP diesel MH should, and does, go anywhere :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

chapter said:


> i drove mine up porlock hill somerset see here
> chapter


If it can get up porlock, it will go up most hills, and lets be honest, how often do you encounter hills of that nature !!


----------

